# Issue with linux command



## freaksavior (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm running linux ubuntu 11.04 

I have curl, LAMP, yum, and added nano along with several other things installed (webmin and phpmyadmin).

I am trying to run 
	
	



```
bash < <(curl -s [url]https://raw.github.com/wayneeseguin/rvm/master/binscripts/rvm-installer[/url])
```

When I do I get the following error 


```
root@freaksavior:~# bash < <(curl -s [url]https://raw.github.com/wayneeseguin/rvm/master/binscripts/rvm-installer[/url])
-bash: curl: command not found
```

Any idea why this is happening?

Also I was told that PHP was not installed properly. How do I check this? PHP shows to be installed 


```
root@freaksavior:~# php -v
PHP 5.3.5-1ubuntu7.4 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: Dec 13 2011 18:30:11) 
Copyright (c) 1997-2009 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.3.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2010 Zend Technologies
```


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 2, 2012)

it seems you have not installed the curl package yet. try apt-cache search curl to see which package you need.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 2, 2012)

```
root@freaksavior:~# apt-cache search curl
autopkgtest - automatic as-installed testing for Debian packages
devscripts - scripts to make the life of a Debian Package maintainer easier
gnupg - GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement
python-pycurl - Python bindings to libcurl
python-pycurl-dbg - Python bindings to libcurl (debug extension)
ario - GTK+ client for the Music Player Daemon (MPD)
ario-common - GTK+ client for the Music Player Daemon (MPD) (Common files)
collectd-core - statistics collection and monitoring daemon (core system)
curlftpfs - filesystem to access FTP hosts based on FUSE and cURL
flickcurl-doc - utilities to call the Flickr API from command line - documentation
flickcurl-utils - utilities to call the Flickr API from command line
gambas2-gb-net-curl - The Gambas advanced networking component
gnupg-curl - GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement (cURL)
libcurl-ocaml - OCaml curl bindings (Runtime Library)
libcurl-ocaml-dev - OCaml libcurl bindings (Development package)
libflickcurl-dev - C library for accessing the Flickr API - development files
libflickcurl0 - C library for accessing the Flickr API
libflickcurl0-dbg - C library for accessing the Flickr API - debugging symbols
libghc6-curl-dev - GHC 6 libraries for the libcurl Haskell bindings
libghc6-curl-doc - Documentation for the libcurl Haskell bindings
libghc6-curl-prof - Profiling libraries for the libcurl Haskell bindings
libghc6-hxt-curl-dev - LibCurl interface for HXT
libghc6-hxt-curl-doc - LibCurl interface for HXT; documentation
libghc6-hxt-curl-prof - LibCurl interface for HXT; profiling library
libghc6-hxt-http-dev - Interface to native Haskell HTTP package HTTP
libghc6-hxt-http-doc - Interface to native Haskell HTTP package HTTP; documentation
libghc6-hxt-http-prof - Interface to native Haskell HTTP package HTTP; profiling library
liblua5.1-curl-dev - libcURL development files for the Lua language version 5.1
liblua5.1-curl0 - libcURL bindings for the Lua language version 5.1
libwww-curl-perl - Perl bindings to libcurl
moonlight-plugin-chromium - Free Software clone of Silverlight 2.0 - Chromium plugin
mpdcron - add scrobbler, rating, play counts and other functionalities to MPD
pmccabe - McCabe-style function complexity and line counting for C and C++
sbackup-plugins-fuse - Simple Backup Suite FUSE plugins
slang-curl - transfer files using HTTP and FTP from S-Lang
spl-curl - SPL Programming Language -- curl adapter
tclcurl - Tcl bindings to libcurl
wmget - Background download manager in a Window Maker dock app
xmms2-plugin-curl - XMMS2 - curl transport for HTTP
bzr - easy to use distributed version control system
bzr-doc - easy to use distributed version control system (documentation)
curl - Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS or FTP server
libcurl3 - Multi-protocol file transfer library (OpenSSL)
libcurl3-dbg - libcurl compiled with debug symbols
libcurl3-gnutls - Multi-protocol file transfer library (GnuTLS)
libcurl3-nss - Multi-protocol file transfer library (NSS)
libcurl4-gnutls-dev - Development files and documentation for libcurl (GnuTLS)
libcurl4-nss-dev - Development files and documentation for libcurl (NSS)
libcurl4-openssl-dev - Development files and documentation for libcurl (OpenSSL)
php5-curl - CURL module for php5
python-bzrlib - distributed version control system - python library
fp-units-net - Free Pascal - networking units
```


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 2, 2012)

sudo apt-get install curl 

should install the required package for you.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 2, 2012)

^ Did that but it seemed to be an issue where it ran out of ram.

Now i'm at 

root@freaksavior:~# rvm use 1.9.3 --default
-bash: rvm: command not found
root@freaksavior:~# 

The person who owns the server said

"It works for me. It's downloading whatever it is. "


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2012)

ran out of ram installing curl? something must be broken lol! 

try sudo apt-get install rvm and see if it finds what you need. 

also i see you are a root user. i am assuming "the person who owns the server" also has root access?


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes and yes.

I managed to get it working, he ran it for me which was weird that he managed to do it in root and I wasn't.

He is actually my co-worker.

Now I got siri proxy installed but it wont' connect on my phone lol

Anyway, thanks for the help Easy Rhino


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2012)

what's siri proxy?


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 3, 2012)

It's a siri port for iphone 4.


----------

